
Blind Spot Removal - 555Janus
https://jalopnik.com/14-year-old-inventor-develops-clever-blind-spot-removal-1839535002
======
sys_64738
If you position your mirrors properly then you don't have so-called 'blind
spots'. Further, when you are about to change lanes you should look over your
shoulder before executing the maneuver.

~~~
eesmith
This is for the A-pillar, which is the windshield pillar in front of both the
side- and rear-view mirrors, and in front of the driver. You can see that in
the video.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_blind_spot#Effects_of_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_blind_spot#Effects_of_A-
pillar_angle_on_visibility) shows "An accident caused in part by an A-pillar
blind spot". The top image on the page shows another example of an A-pillar
blind spot.

The blind spot you refer to is the rear quarter blind spot. Note the comment
that one way to check it is "by turning one's head briefly (risking rear-end
collisions)".

~~~
sys_64738
> Note the comment that one way to check it is "by turning one's head briefly
> (risking rear-end collisions)".

If you rear end somebody while looking over your shoulder then you're going
too fast and/or are too close to the vehicle in front. You should only be
performing such maneuvers when it is safe to do so.

